# Text under avatar



## Necky379 (Aug 23, 2010)

how do you change the text under your avatar? i feel like this has to have been asked before but nothing turned up with "search".


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 23, 2010)

It's in the user cp somewhere....can't remember what it's called though, sorry.


----------



## spattergrind (Aug 23, 2010)

this and how the hell do you put txt or pics under every post you make without having to do it every time.....like the first post?
kinda noobish...


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 23, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> how do you change the text under your avatar? i feel like this has to have been asked before but nothing turned up with "search".



User CP -> Edit Your Details -> Custom User Title. It's the fourth option down.



spattergrind said:


> this and how the hell do you put txt or pics under every post you make without having to do it every time.....like the first post?
> kinda noobish...



You mean your signature?

User CP -> Edit Signature. It's the eighth option under "Settings and Options".


----------

